# Carniva cruise lines



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

I have nothing to gain or lose by posting this, but IMO looks like they've done a good job handling the situation in spite of all the negative things the media has attempted.

Only been on 3 myself - all Carnival so have nothing to compare them to. During our trips you couldn't have asked for a more professional staff, service, cleanliness, and excellent food (luv that chocolate melting cake).

Thankful no injuries or fatalities have occurred.

Envision attorneys will be standing on shore waiting to devour the cruisers for monetary gain.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

God Bless America! Land of the Sue!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Have an upcoming trip on Carnival booked, and things happen. Dead engine on Carnival one week, Norovirus on Royal Caribbean and Princess the next. Still won't stop me from cruising. The lawyers are lined up, but most people don't read the cruise contract which limits the ability to sue, especially when no injuries or fatalities occur. In the Carnival case, the media overhyped what happened on board, limiting their interviews to a few passengers wanted to gain 2 minutes in the spotlight. Reviews and reports from passengers posted or sent to all the mainstream cruise forums and magazines, it wasn't as bad as the media made it out to be. I guess sensationalism still gets the publics attention, and sells commercial space, just like violent crimes.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, wife and I are getting all geared up for another cruise next week out of New Orleans, and yep on Carnival.

Kinda run in to a problem with my sticks though, they are getting a little soft to the squeeze. May have to add a little more dry KL to cooler. 

Looking forward to spending a few days in NOLA, and as many trips as possible to Cafe Dumond. Luv their coffee and beingets(sp?). Cruise is 5 days and may take a little extra time returning home on a different route, maybe Shreveport (never been there) on to Little Rock back in to NE Ark-.

Packing some 15 sticks for security blanket.

Apologize for bad job on spelling Carnival in OP - my bad!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

I just got back from a carnival cruise to ocho rios jamiaca and grand cayman.....We had a ball!!...........no complaints here!!

We cruised on the Carnival Victory out Miami


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

paulb1970,

glad you had a great cruise. Never been to Ocho Rios, but sure I would enjoy. Think I must have some Spanish blood somewhere along the lines as I enjoy their weather and foods.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hogjaw.....it's nice there......the locals are a little aggressive .......och rios is jamaica though....


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess this time was mother nature showing she's in control. Still rock'n to and fro with motion sickness as I write. Taking bonine.

Arrived back home late last night.

Wife and I cruised to Progresso and Cozumel. Got in middle of major thunderstorm a couple hours out of Progresso. Most went to their rooms. Info on tv showed 50 to 76 mph gusts. Have no idea what kind of waves that produced.

Service, room, and food excellent.

An enjoyable trip - looking for something already in near future with Carnival. Think I'm addicted to that Caribbean weather.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

hogjaw said:


> I guess this time was mother nature showing she's in control. Still rock'n to and fro with motion sickness as I write. Taking bonine.
> 
> Arrived back home late last night.
> 
> ...


I've never been on a cruise but I'd like to some day!

I have however stay almost a week in Ocho Rios.......I love Jamaica!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Did a cruise on Carnival and found it to be more family oriented. One of the most beautiful beaches I've ever seen was 'Half Moon Quay' I believe it's owned by Carnival.

It was a step up when we went on Norwegian cruise lines (Pearl). I liked it better and the food and restaurants were superior to Carnival as well as the room was nicer also. (Out of Miami)


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Been looking at Norwegian also and may do something other than Carnival next. I always look at cost first, but that may not be the right way to approach the 'looking'.

Agree on Half Moon being awesome.



Gdaddy said:


> Did a cruise on Carnival and found it to be more family oriented. One of the most beautiful beaches I've ever seen was 'Half Moon Quay' I believe it's owned by Carnival.
> 
> It was a step up when we went on Norwegian cruise lines (Pearl). I liked it better and the food and restaurants were superior to Carnival as well as the room was nicer also. (Out of Miami)


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

We returned Saturday from another to Progresso/Cozumel. Fortunate to have MIL, BIL/girlfriend, son and his family on this trip.

Had staterooms on Riviera deck and made for a more pleasant ride for me (bonine only 2x daily).

Excellent weather. Would like to have small house in Cozumel to visit from time to time (me dreaming).


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been on 13 Carnival cruises to date and will be going on my 3rd one this year in a few weeks. I've been on the 7 day, 5 day, but prefer the 3 day fri-mon trips. You can't beat the cost at $275 a person. I've tried Royal Caribbean and hated them! Service was bad, food was so so and to make matters worse I dive in the pool swim to the side and realize my eyes are on fire!! Not sure what they did, but the pool was salt water with something in it that just burns the crap out of your eyes. I could barely see for the next few hours and had to deal with puffy tender eyes for the whole weekend. No signs no warning nothing about the pool at all!! 

One of the biggest reasons I like cruising is the short crap tables. If you get a spot next to the stick man you can short throw the die about 1' with a full arm extension. I usually make a few thousand if I get my technique down right and get the die hoping correctly!!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Was on the Breeze during the Labor Day Holiday and we had a ball!!!! Although the only cigar smoking areas was your room balcony, Deck 11, or the Promenade, it was still a great cruise, and we were able to enjoy some great smokes with other BOTL and SOTL. The only "bad" part of the cruise were all the "ballers" who looked foolish just walking around waving their CC's, trying to impress the ladies!! We're looking into a last minute cruise on the Splendor for the first two weeks in December. The prices are rock bottom for an 8 night cruise ($400pp total), but we have to line up the house/dog sitters before we book.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Have to agree - think Half Moon is the prettiest place I've been. Really enjoyed the day there. Heard also that it's owned by Carnival.



Gdaddy said:


> Did a cruise on Carnival and found it to be more family oriented. One of the most beautiful beaches I've ever seen was 'Half Moon Quay' I believe it's owned by Carnival.
> 
> It was a step up when we went on Norwegian cruise lines (Pearl). I liked it better and the food and restaurants were superior to Carnival as well as the room was nicer also. (Out of Miami)


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO, a cruise is a great way to get away and go without having to spend a lot. Being retired, we've been able to go a little and wife and I really enjoy each other. We've met some nice people while onboard and even some from our State. Just enjoy watching the people and the serenity that the ocean offers. Also, enjoy watching the young people - "The way we were".

I don't worry about the CC crowd. Just carry my Padrons, Oliva, and Cuba Libre One's and chew the fool out of the heads, cut, go at it again. While one the subject, bought some A. J. Fernandez sticks, Legends, and they are a change - you may wanna try some.

I think life's short!



sjcruiser36 said:


> Was on the Breeze during the Labor Day Holiday and we had a ball!!!! Although the only cigar smoking areas was your room balcony, Deck 11, or the Promenade, it was still a great cruise, and we were able to enjoy some great smokes with other BOTL and SOTL. The only "bad" part of the cruise were all the "ballers" who looked foolish just walking around waving their CC's, trying to impress the ladies!! We're looking into a last minute cruise on the Splendor for the first two weeks in December. The prices are rock bottom for an 8 night cruise ($400pp total), but we have to line up the house/dog sitters before we book.


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats for sure on the 13 cruises. Agree on their prices also.

Also, enjoy the crap tables. If I can play and break even with 'em I'm satisfied, but don't get me wrong 'cause I do like to win. Play mainly Don't Pass Line - seems I get to play a little longer unless they're hot.

Take care.



LGHT said:


> I've been on 13 Carnival cruises to date and will be going on my 3rd one this year in a few weeks. I've been on the 7 day, 5 day, but prefer the 3 day fri-mon trips. You can't beat the cost at $275 a person. I've tried Royal Caribbean and hated them! Service was bad, food was so so and to make matters worse I dive in the pool swim to the side and realize my eyes are on fire!! Not sure what they did, but the pool was salt water with something in it that just burns the crap out of your eyes. I could barely see for the next few hours and had to deal with puffy tender eyes for the whole weekend. No signs no warning nothing about the pool at all!!
> 
> One of the biggest reasons I like cruising is the short crap tables. If you get a spot next to the stick man you can short throw the die about 1' with a full arm extension. I usually make a few thousand if I get my technique down right and get the die hoping correctly!!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

hogjaw said:


> IMO, a cruise is a great way to get away and go without having to spend a lot. Being retired, we've been able to go a little and wife and I really enjoy each other. We've met some nice people while onboard and even some from our State. Just enjoy watching the people and the serenity that the ocean offers. Also, enjoy watching the young people - "The way we were".
> 
> I don't worry about the CC crowd. Just carry my Padrons, Oliva, and Cuba Libre One's and chew the fool out of the heads, cut, go at it again. While one the subject, bought some A. J. Fernandez sticks, Legends, and they are a change - you may wanna try some.
> 
> I think life's short!


I agree, and think cruising is the best vacation. I'm off from school until the first of the year, and am looking at last minute cruises out of NY now. We have done this itinerary twice before, but the ship is a new one for us. The prices are rock bottom, and this time of year the ship is less crowded. Since the weather is cooler, we'd be able to really relax, and enjoy ourselves more without all the hustle and bustle of trying to do or see everything. I'd probably only get off the ship in Nassau to make a trip to hit the slots and shops in the Atlantis, after spending a little time at the Graycliff


----------

